# 2011 Gheenoe Super 16.......



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

*2011 Gheenoe Super 16* 
Name: "Bull"
Aireated 18 gal. livewell
Built in cooler and storage
Rod holders
Shark eyes
50 Mercury 2 smoker  :shock: 
Hy-Jacker jack plate
Custom poling platform designed and built "Oswald"
Special thanks to Sam and Ryan, Harley and to James a.k.a. "Oswald".


















































*VIDEO*

Turn your speakers up to feel the Thunder :lol:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great, Congrats!!!!!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

sweet rig, how are you gonna portage it to all your honey holes?


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice lookin noe... Who did your poling platform??? That thing is sweet!!! Been lookin for one similar to that for a while.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> Nice lookin noe... Who did your poling platform??? That thing is sweet!!! Been lookin for one similar to that for a while.


James in Titusville a.k.a. Oswald. I'll P.M. you his number.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice, clean rig there! I love the poling platform.... might have to get in touch with james myself!


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey thanks Capt Shane. I will give him a call.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Black must be back


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Black must be back


it never left


----------

